

James Howells throws USD 6.1 million worth of Bitcoin in a dumpster - linusekenstam
http://www.dn.se/slangde-miljoner-pa-tippen/
James Howells, accidentally spilled a drink on his laptop containing a hard drive with 7500 Bitcoins that he had mined. The laptop then ended up in a dumpster, and then a landfill. Total value of those Bitcoins today would have been 6.1 million USD.
======
tmikaeld
11 days later?.. I thought this was hacker __news __?

